#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco / VOIP / E1

## ajack

Olá pessoal, td bem?

Estou precisando de uma ajuda:

Um cliente meu precisa comprar um roteador para receber um E1 da Telefonica com 30 linhas, ele irá repassar essas linhas para os clientes via VOIP.


Estou meio perdido em relação aos módulos cisco:

Estou correto ao escolher esses equipamentos:

Cisco 2611
Módulo VWIC2-1mft-T1/E1 1 Port T1e1 Multiflex Trunk Voice

Me falaram que precisarei de um adaptdor NM-HDV. É isso mesmo?

Entao o módulo VWIC2-1MFT não pluga diretono 2611?



Agradeço desde já a atenção.



Abraços

----------


## minimonics

Bom dia Ajack,

A linha 2611 da cisco permite escalabilidade no que confere a modulos.
Note que quando voce olhar atras do seu cisco 2611, perceberá que existe uma entrada no Slot 0 para NM-HDV e no canto direito existe dois modulos de entrada para o cartão vwic2-1mft-T1/E1. A resposta é que vc nao precisa comprar uma NM-HDV, este modulo é necessario quando vc precisa de recursos de DSP (digital Signaling Processor), que são cartões adicionais que vc utiliza para Transcoding e Bridge Conference.

Quando for configurar esse modulo no router verifique primeiro o slot em que ele se encontra digitando em modo # show inventory

Para reconhecer o cartão utilize:

card type E1 slot subslot
exemplo: se vc esta no slot 1 ficara assim card type E1 1 0

depois vc precisa configurar clock

network-clock-participate wic 1 
network-clock-select 1 E1 1/0

Automaticamente ele criarar a controler E1 1/0 no seu router. Depois disso e so pegar as informaçoes com seu provedor sobre o tipo de serviço (CAS, R2 etc)

Espero ter ajudado

Cordialmente
Minimonics

----------


## r0d

Muito cuidado aos escolher esse tipo de solução na série 2600. Eles funcionam com uma combinação bem especifica de modulos e IOS. A segunda geração de placas de voz da Cisco, por exemplo, só funciona na série 2600XM. Recomendo uma leitura muito atenciosa da matriz de compatibilidade para esse tipo roteador e modulos: Voice Hardware Compatibility Matrix (Cisco 17/26/28/36/37/38xx, VG200, Catalyst 4500/4000, Catalyst 6xxx) - Cisco Systems

----------

